# Heater suddenly not working in 2011 LTZ



## EndTheFed (Nov 26, 2012)

Have had this car for two years now. 37,000 miles which puts me 1,000 miles out of the bumper to bumper warranty (grrr). Up until today the heater has worked great. Very powerful and turns the car into a sweatbox if I want in only a few minutes. Today is the coldest day of the year so far. First day below freezing I think. And now all of a sudden the heater is garbage. It mostly just puts old cold air. When I am driving occasionally I get short bursts of like 70 degree air from it, but that's about it. Nothing like it used to be.

In addition, only a few days ago my driver side seat heater stopped working right. It shuts off on it's own after about 2 minutes. I'm very frustrated right now. I bought a new car to avoid this type of thing.


Two questions. Does anyone have any idea what would cause this? Now that my bumper to bumper warranty is over, can I still bring this to the dealer and have them look at it for free, or will they charge me for everything?


----------



## EndTheFed (Nov 26, 2012)

I should add I had all open recalls (about 6) done this summer. I'm not sure what all they did but wondering if that messed it up.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd call your dealer and ask, my wife had a leak in her sunroof on her cobalt just off warranty and our dealer covered the repair (as it was something that shouldn't break through wear and tear). Worth a shot.

If you bring it in without calling, just be very clear that you're looking to diagnose the issue and were wondering it can be warrantied. If they won't cover it, personally, I'd voice my displeasure with the situation and consider going above their heads.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Check to see if your thermostat went out. If the car's not getting up to temperature, that should be covered under powertrain warranty. 

For the other one, check under the seat, and wiggle the connector. Could be a loose wire.


----------



## EndTheFed (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm not sure of how to check the thermostat but I'll google it and try to figure out. This is the first new car I've bought so I'm still learning. My dad has bought several from the same dealership, and is a co-owner on this one, so hopefully they will treat me well as a potential repeat customer. Really do love the Cruze so far, other than this.


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

What are the engine temps at? how is the coolant level? If it is low in coolant no heat. If the temp on the gauge isnt climbing it will be the stat. Otherwise, depending on your relationship with the dealer they may goodwill warrenty the repair for you and if your dad has bought several cars from them that is a huge plus.


----------



## EndTheFed (Nov 26, 2012)

I drove it for about 15 mins and the engine temp gauge was holding steady at just a little bit below the half way point. I'm pretty sure it usually goes higher than that. I'll be driving a longer distance tomorrow (back to work) and see what it does.


----------



## EndTheFed (Nov 26, 2012)

Interesting... on the drive to work this morning I got a message that said "A/C Off due to high engine temps." Hmm okay. The A/C wasn't on in the first place. After getting the message I was finally able to get some heat, but still not as good as it used to be.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

You've either got a water pump going out, or a thermostat that's not working properly. They should default to the open position, but if it was overheating, it doesn't sound like it's responding.

Time to schedule an appointment before it really does overheat on you and leaves you with a warped head. Both of these items should be covered under the powertrain warranty.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

EndTheFed said:


> Have had this car for two years now. 37,000 miles which puts me 1,000 miles out of the bumper to bumper warranty (grrr). Up until today the heater has worked great. Very powerful and turns the car into a sweatbox if I want in only a few minutes. Today is the coldest day of the year so far. First day below freezing I think. And now all of a sudden the heater is garbage. It mostly just puts old cold air. When I am driving occasionally I get short bursts of like 70 degree air from it, but that's about it. Nothing like it used to be.
> 
> In addition, only a few days ago my driver side seat heater stopped working right. It shuts off on it's own after about 2 minutes. I'm very frustrated right now. I bought a new car to avoid this type of thing.
> 
> ...




EndTheFed,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze as well as the inconveniences that this has caused you. I would recommend that you take your car into your dealer to have them look into this for you. I would also like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

my cruze has been at the dealer all day for this problem. i will let you know what happens. my car only warms to about 1/4 way on the temp gauge when temps get under 35 or so,at city and highway speeds. it was 10 degrees here the other day and only got to 1/4 way on the temp after 20-25 min of running with poor heat.


----------



## EndTheFed (Nov 26, 2012)

Figure out your problem yet Jdubb?


I took my cruze to the dealer today and turns out it's a broken water pump which is (thank god) covered by the powertrain warranty. I should be getting it back tomorrow, and in the meantime I'm driving a suburban that Chevy paid for me to rent. Hah this thing is awesome.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

suppossedly its normal for the cruze to not get to op temp or produce hot air and the car is running as designed. they "went through everything" and didnt find anything wrong, other then the fact it doesnt warm up... i have a message out to stacy here and i told the dealer i dont want it back like that so they still have it. idk whats going to happen. i bought this car for gas milage but i may have to drive my truck all winter.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

The Cruze and Water pumps and or thermostats. It nice to know that these are covered under the long term warrenty yet it would be nice to know who builds these for GM since the repair rate over time will eat into GMs pocket. GM needs to get there act together and to stop having low bid countries make the parts for them in the long run they will be in a money hole once more and ask for another Loan perhaps.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

EndTheFed said:


> Figure out your problem yet Jdubb?
> 
> 
> I took my cruze to the dealer today and turns out it's a broken water pump which is (thank god) covered by the powertrain warranty. I should be getting it back tomorrow, and in the meantime I'm driving a suburban that Chevy paid for me to rent. Hah this thing is awesome.




EndTheFed,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## zwelding (Nov 26, 2013)

The EXACT SAME thing happened to me. The drivers side seat heater quit working and now the heater only works sometimes. Did you get it fixed?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

zwelding said:


> The EXACT SAME thing happened to me. The drivers side seat heater quit working and now the heater only works sometimes. Did you get it fixed?


Hi zwelding,

I'm sorry to hear that you have experienced this with your Cruze. Have you had it diagnosed by your local dealer? I would be happy to look into your situation for you. If this is something you would like our assistance with please private message us your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and preferred dealership. 

Sincerely, 

Jonathan A. (Assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Spharticus (Dec 18, 2014)

*Seat and cabin heat*

Had the same issue with my wife's 2011 LTZ Cruse. The cabin heat problem ended up being that the manufacture didn't purge the air from the cooling system, after driving it a while the air bubble was purged, but then the coolant is now low. There was a recall to fix this. I filled the coolant back to the correct level and the heat started working as designed. As for the drivers seat heat, I took the car to a local Dealer, but they said there wasn't a TSB on it, and wanted $89 just to diagnose it. Way too much to pay to just look at the problem. She's just going to have to go without a warm butt for that price.


----------



## julita_jn (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi. does anyone else had a problem with heat on one side of the car? my heating is working ok only on right side of the car and the left is always cold. when i took it to chevrolet service they told me it needs to be replaced (the whole thing) and it would cost me a fortune. please help


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Make sure your coolant is at the right level.


----------

